# Station Hotel, June 2014



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 14, 2014)

Visited here at the start of June. This poor hotel has been treated quite badly. All pictures had been smashed, every sink had been broken, and being quite rural I found it quite shocking. It seems it closed in 2010 and has been on the market since.
I can't find much history , but believe it was built for the Kegworth railway station . It was opened in 1840 for the Midland Counties Railway, which shortly joined the North Midland Railway and the Birmingham and Derby Junction Railway to form the Midland Railway.
This line is now part of the Midland Main Line between Loughborough and Long Eaton.
The station closed in 1968, since then the hotel has been a restaurant, pub and a bed for the night for travellers to East Midlands airport.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 14, 2014)

Excellent little find stealth.them mattresses look new  great pics as always.


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 14, 2014)

I love the mood to these shots good job missy


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 14, 2014)

It's a sad fact of life that the first reaction of most people on finding a derelict building is either to steal or vandalise, (unlike us enlightened folks). Nice set of photos and write up though.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 14, 2014)

that looks really good Stealthstar
good work


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 15, 2014)

Nice report there fella and you've got some great shots too!


----------



## krela (Jun 15, 2014)

I love old station buildings. I hope this one finds a good use. Thanks.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 15, 2014)

Great set of photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jun 15, 2014)

nice posting, with great pics


----------



## Potter (Jun 16, 2014)

Looks like it wouldn't take that much to be used again.


----------



## just looking (Jun 17, 2014)

Nice pics... I can never understand the minds of vandals but with our need to explore we will always cross paths, but hopefully before them. I enjoyed the pics and it reminded me of the railway hotel near me that i would love to get inside to photograph.. as of yet no way in.


----------

